# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Anosognosie / Geen ziekte inzicht

## bacsa

Na een ernstig schedel trauma heb ik na de ziekenhuis periode moeten revalideren. Hier hebben ze me bedolven met Anosognosie, en dan bedoel ik dat op alles wat ik wou weten, of een andere mening over had er gezegd werd 'dat kunt u zelf niet beoordelen want u heeft geen ziekte inzicht.' In mijn ontslag brief stond ook 'meneer heeft geen of beperkt ziekte inzicht.'

Door de manier van handelen ben ik heel erg onzeker geworden. Hoe stellen ze Anosognosie vast ? Of heb je het als je het niet eens bent met de diagnose ? Is het te behandelen of valt het onder de noemer 'NAH' ?

Het is allemaal zo dubbel, want ik ben het met een aantal dingen niet eens, maar komt dat nu door dat ik geen of beperkt ziekte inzicht heb of is het gewoon anders dan dat ze weergeven?

Gr Peter.

----------

